# Male or Female



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i have some super reds and i wanted to know if u can tell the diff. between male and female?
thx


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u may want to start trying to use the search button.. a lot of people will rip u a new one for posting stuff that has been discussed







just lookin out fo ya.. welcome to p fury


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> u may want to start trying to use the search button.. a lot of people will rip u a new one for posting stuff that has been discussed smile.gif just lookin out fo ya..


(imo) only assholes do that


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

fury said:


> > u may want to start trying to use the search button.. a lot of people will rip u a new one for posting stuff that has been discussed smile.gif just lookin out fo ya..
> 
> 
> (imo) only assholes do that
> ...


I totally agree with you. I think the new guys need to be able to ask as many questions as they want.

That has been the spirit of the members here ever since I joined. It was the patience and assistence that has help me right through out.

And those guys who rip people into shreds for posting questions that have been asked before














I don't think much of them!!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> i have some super reds and i wanted to know if u can tell the diff. between male and female?
> thx
> [snapback]930801[/snapback]​


Welcome to P fury.

There is no way to identify the difference between the sexes. Unless ofcource you cut them up or see them breeding
:welcome:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Wanna try to determine the sexes for yourself????

CLICK HERE

no visible differences...unless you own a breeding pair...other than that...you won't be able to tell...


----------

